# روحانية صوم الميلاد.



## اليعازر (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الصوم يحافظ على كل فضيلة وهو بداية جهاد واكليل الذين في الإمساك وهو بدء الحياة المسيحية وأم الصلاة. (القديس باسيليوس الكبير )

في الخامس عشر من شهر تشرين الثاني يبدأ صوم الميلاد الذي يدوم أربعين يوما وينتهي بعيد ميلاد السيد . أهمية عيد الميلاد بالنسبة لخلاصنا تفرض بشكل طبيعي هذا الصوم كتحضير لنا كي نكون مستعدين ان تستقبل في مذود قلوبنا المسيح ” الآتي” من المشارق ليمنحنا من جديد ما خسرناه في السابق أي الحياة الأبدية . 

تسمي بعض الكتب الكنسية القديمة عيد الميلاد فصحا،وذلك بسبب ارتباط عيد الميلاد الوثيق بسر خلاصنا من الخطيئة ونجاتنا من الموت، لذلك فان ترتيب الخدم الليتورجية المرافقة للميلاد وما قبله وما بعده تشبه الى حد بعيد الخدم المرافقة للفصح. الكنيسة حددت صوم الميلاد لتهيئ لكل فرد المستوى الروحي الذي يستطيع من خلاله قبول سر الخلاص والمعلن في التجسد الإلهي،أي في ميلاد المسيح،لأنه يستحيل على الإنسان الطبيعي المنغمس في الأكل والشرب والملاهي ان يقبل هذا السر الفائق الطبيعة،لذلك إذا لم يرتفع الإنسان الى ما فوق الطبيعة بكل كيانه بالصوم حتى يتهيأ العقل للتفكير في إمكانية التجسد وضرورته فلن يستطيع ان يدرك هذا السر . الفكرة الأساسية في الصوم هي التهيئى لـ “مجيء” الرب يسوع .

قد يشعر البعض ان كلمة “مجيء” هي رمزية لان المسيح يأتي إلينا في كل وقت ويعيش معنا فينا . رغم ذلك فان اقتراب يسوع وحضوره الأزليين يأخذان طابعا خاصا وزخما قويا في زمن الصوم هذا لان الصوم يمنحنا نعمة ان نعي هذا الحضور بوضوح أكثر وبجدة. انه زمن انتظارنا للنور الذي سيظهر . ننتظر تجسد الإله، ان يصير إنسانا مثلنا لكي يخلصنا . :”صار الإله إنسانا لكي يصير الإنسان إلها “. تجسد يسوع لكي نستعيد الوحدة والشركة معه . ونحن نستعد لاقتبال الحدث بالصوم .

صوم الميلاد ليس قاسيا مثل الصوم الكبير،لا نصوم خلاله عن الطعام حتى الظهر،لكن لا يسمح بأكل اللحوم والمنتجات الحيوانية طيلة الصوم إنما تسمح الكنيسة بأكل الأسماك والمنتجات البحرية ما عدا الأربعاء والجمعة . كذالك تُمنع الأكاليل من 2. كانون الأول وحتى السابع من كانون الثاني ضمنا 

.


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك
موضوع راائع ومميز*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------

